# flukes?



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

hey i just got two pigeon blood discus who are set up in my 29 gallon, they are still juveniles and no more than an inch or 1.5 inches long. Anway when i got them they seemed to have a little bit of red around their gills, it is not raised like a parasite but i wasnt sure what it was. It hasnt really affected them negatively and i havnt seen them scratching themselves on the bottom but i was wondering if there are any other signs of fluke or gill disease that might allow me to treat them early on. 

Also i have some amano shrimp in the tank which may be sensative to some medication i.e. maracyn or something like that, so if any one knows something besides aquarium salt (i already used that) than that would be awesome. Or if some one could tell me if their gills are normally red and maybe im imagining it all. Sorry i couldnt get a picture but my cameras out of batterys and they like to hide in the plants anyway. thanks


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

The gills of your discus are probubly red due to being overly stressed. Have you tried to travel with them recently?


----------

